# LG's 65" E6 schedule to launch



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

If all goes as planned we'll see our 1st allocation of LG's 2016 65" E6 4K OLED TV by the end of the week of April 4th. 

$1k less than the G6 Signature Series, with 40watt 2 channel audio, 3 HDMI 2.0A/HDVP2.2 inputs, 1 2016 remote control and available in 55" or 65" this series is the price/performance choice for video enthusiasts.

Let the good times roll from now on!

-Robert


----------



## zibawal (Jul 28, 2014)

Bravo!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

